

Man vs. Machine on Wall Street: How Computers Beat the Market - noahc
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/03/man-vs-machine-on-wall-street-how-computers-beat-the-market/73120/

======
anactofgod
"He ... wrote operating systems in FORTRAN."

Now, that's talent. _smile_

